# Introducing: Haus of Guns - Practical Gun & Gear Reviews for the Average Joe Shooter



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Fellas, I'm pretty excited about this post. I've been planning this site launch for almost 18 months now and finally got it lit up yesterday. Anyway, the Savage review was sort of the first new one for the launch. I've got a holster review that'll be up in a bit, just waiting on the video to download. All that to say your support is appreciated.

Happy to introduce... Haus of Guns


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks great brother, well done! I like how those captions look under the images in your Coyote Special post. It's like a magazine article!

Slap a link to it in your signature!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Impressive ebbsy. Wow, I feel like I know a web celebrity or, ceWEBrity if you will. I will bookmark your site and keep up with your exploits. Kudos buddy!.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Best of luck to ya ebbs. I will bookmark it and check in from time to time.Congrats again. Wow you already are on your way. Just checked out the site. Bravo !!!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys. Hope I can meet expectations.

Chris, how's this signature?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice site ebbs, very impressive. I liked your review of the edge when I saw it here and liked the others on your site as well. I signed up. I was really looking forward to the dancing though. Keep it up.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Chris, how's this signature?


Looking good!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice job Eric.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Guess we know where you will be from now on.

Many blessings, let us know how we can help.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks Great Ebbs!! Really enjoyed looking at it. I hope it does great for ya and you get plenty of sponsors!!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Eric I am glad to see that your time and effort finally turned into something. I am hoping for the best for you. Maybe here soon I will have a product that you can review on there. have a great day and God Bless.


----------



## ESTOSZ (May 24, 2010)

Nice job Eric, it was very informal, look foward to seeing more stuff


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done Senor ebbs, you've put in a few hours in order to make it look 
SOOOOOOOOOOO Good.


----------

